
US raises tariffs on $200bn of Chinese goods - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48210313
======
alexnewman
What goods?

~~~
onemoresoop
Consumer goods: IPhones, shoes, furniture, toys may become more expensive as a
result.

